
Help Gmail has killed my personal email - arpa
So out of the blue, my extremely low traffic email has been blacklisted by google. It is not in DNSBL, end-to-end encryption is used when delivering mail, I have a http(s) on the same ip&#x2F;domain with short bio, DKIM, DMARC, SPF, the works (that have been working since 2014) are set up, email tests that I can find on the internet are 10&#x2F;10, never pwnd, but I still end up in spam. Postmaster tools are useless, as this is a personal email and the outgoing volume is too low to get any information from it. I&#x27;ve tried contacting gmail support, but you can probably guess how that went. Do I have to trade my privacy in forever now or does HN know some other tricks that could help me correspond with people on gmail?
======
DamonHD
I think that various legit long-standing domains of mine, commercial and
personal, have been in and out of gmail and MS blacklists randomly. Indeed,
some of the domains predate gmail for example.

For this reason in part I have backup outgoing domains that I can fall back on
if I need to, occasionally.

Rgds

Damon

------
qmarchi
Most Googlers are on vacation today, but I'll dig around to see what I can
find. Shoot me an email (in my prof) with your domain.

Disclosure: Googler.

~~~
arpa
Thanks!

------
arpa
It seems that gmail didn't like that i connect to my SMTP server from a
"disreputable" ISP.

edit: nope, still straight to spam.

------
gtirloni
Where are you hosting it? You could be sharing a subnet with known spammers.

~~~
arpa
Hetzner

